# Seems To Be Working!



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

After some careful thought, decided to post the following sign in my car:

"Contrary to popular belief, tips are not included in the fare. Thank You."

First time trying it was yesterday, first five paxs tipped, 4 with cash and 1 in-app.
Finished with 10 out of 16 rides tipping.
So far today, 4 rides, 2 cash and 2 in-app tips.
Clearly, it is having a desired effect.
Feel free to try it, you MAY like it


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I like it. Short, simple pointed, and most importantly (apparently) effective.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> I like it. Short, simple pointed, and most importantly (apparently) effective.


Thank you, Ted!
It seems many paxs are in fact, under the false impression of "tip included."
My goal was a short, polite and informative statement that would place Uber 
under the microscope and perhaps, solicit more tips by way of empathy for the driver.
The other subtle interpretation, tells the pax that tipping _is_ common practice in the livery industry.
Another $21.00 in tips today for a 5.5 hour shift. 
If this average holds up, day in, day out, then I'm ecstatic!
EVERY driver should place this signage in their vehicle.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I dont take a shower everyday..
But when I do..
I get tips..
Stay clean my friends..


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

seems desperate.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> seems desperate.


Seems you're jealous!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Seems your jealous!


you're.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> you're.


typo


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> After some careful thought, decided to post the following sign in my car:
> 
> "Contrary to popular belief, tips are not included in the fare. Thank You."
> 
> ...


Great idea and nice to hear it is resulting in tip$. Obviously, you are doing all the right things to earn the "bonus"....the pax simply needed the nudge. However, based on reading the many postings on this forum, there are numerous drivers who remain clueless about the process.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Great idea and nice to hear it is resulting in tip$. Obviously, you are doing all the right things to earn the "bonus"....the pax simply needed the nudge. However, based on reading the many postings on this forum, there are numerous drivers who remain clueless about the process.


So very true about clueless drivers. Just look at my poll, majority say they will not post this sign? DUH, nothing to lose, except more tips by not having it!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> So very true about clueless drivers. Just look at my poll, majority say they will not post this sign? DUH, nothing to lose, except more tips by not having it!


One point that immediately stood out to me is the simplicity and clarity of the sign. UBER has been responsible for instilling the concept of the "seem less transaction" where the "tip is included in the fare." This is obviously blatantly false, but is so much engrained in the mindset of the pax, a paradigm shift is needed for any meaningful change. Your sign is a great example of an effective method to result in such a change. As I noted before, it must be accompanied with the appropriate driver behavior to have a positive result.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ribak said:


> One point that immediately stood out to me is the simplicity and clarity of the sign. UBER has been responsible for instilling the concept of the "seem less transaction" where the "tip is included in the fare." This is obviously blatantly false, but is so much engrained in the mindset of the pax, a paradigm shift is needed for any meaningful change. Your sign is a great example of an effective method to result in such a change. As I noted before, it must be accompanied with the appropriate driver behavior to have a positive result.


Yes, and thank you.
To further elaborate, when a pax reacts with surprise, I focus on how Uber has misled it's ridership, which in fact, is entirely true!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Yes, and thank you.
> To further elaborate, when a pax reacts with surprise, I focus on how Uber has misled it's ridership, which in fact, is entirely true!


I have had the topic come up multiple times and it is an easy discussion with a single pax. It becomes a bit challenging when multiple pax are in the car and one insists on it being a "fact" that the "tip is already included." This has happened to me only three times and it is one of the few instances where I am prepared to be confrontational. Those three times did not result in tips.....but I am sure that my correction of misinformation resulted in a low rating. I will take that if it potentially leads to a future tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Think I should put up one that says "No Bribes (tips) allowed"


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Signage has DEFINITELY helped with Tips.
I may experiment with pasting the following into a text message to the Pax after dropping them off.
Might work.... IDK?
Sort of looks like something Uber SHOULD be doing for us.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Think I should put up one that says "No Bribes (tips) allowed"


Sure! Please keep us updated on how its' working out.



Ribak said:


> I have had the topic come up multiple times and it is an easy discussion with a single pax. It becomes a bit challenging when multiple pax are in the car and one insists on it being a "fact" that the "tip is already included." This has happened to me only three times and it is one of the few instances where I am prepared to be confrontational. Those three times did not result in tips.....but I am sure that my correction of misinformation resulted in a low rating. I will take that if it potentially leads to a future tip.


Never ran into it, but if I do, would just shut up and let it go.
Pax is just suckering you in for their own humor.



upyouruber said:


> After some careful thought, decided to post the following sign in my car:
> 
> "Contrary to popular belief, tips are not included in the fare. Thank You."
> 
> ...


*BTW, those of you who post this exact wording in their vehicle,
please share with us your experience with it, positive and/or negative.
Thanks!*


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> seems desperate.


Hmmm, ok.
Lets' see, only completed 6 trips last night. Received $28.00 cash tips and $1.00 in-app.
Sure, desperate!


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Think I should put up one that says "No Bribes (tips) allowed"


Have you received any tips?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Signage has DEFINITELY helped with Tips.
> I may experiment with pasting the following into a text message to the Pax after dropping them off.
> Might work.... IDK?
> Sort of looks like something Uber SHOULD be doing for us.
> ...


Lets' not even waste time with what Uber should, and can do for us.
Intelligent drivers will take the initiative to maximize profits.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

30-40% of my trips are select which I feel any sign for me would be somewhat tacky. I need to find my tip sign for the rearview mirror that reads, "Tip are appreciated" for when I use destination filter for uberX.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> 30-40% of my trips are select which I feel any sign for me would be somewhat tacky. I need to find my tip sign for the rearview mirror that reads, "Tip are appreciated" for when I use destination filter for uberX.


Your sign sounds good to me.
Let us know the results, please!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Lauren Berry said:


> I seem that you are much jealous.


Yes, I'm jealous of your gooder engrish than mine!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> After some careful thought, decided to post the following sign in my car:
> 
> "Contrary to popular belief, tips are not included in the fare. Thank You."
> 
> ...


Yep, another $31.00 in tips tonight folks. Note: One pax in particular expressed his surprise in discovering that "tips are not included", resulting in a $10 cash tip! So for the skeptics and naysayers, tip signs? Please, don't bother LOL!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Rural Humor on the topic...










* For the record, Cow Tipping is NOT a thing!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> * For the record, Cow Tipping is NOT a thing!


Fly Tipping is a thing though!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Here's one for the ladies:



upyouruber said:


> After some careful thought, decided to post the following sign in my car:
> 
> "Contrary to popular belief, tips are not included in the fare. Thank You."
> 
> ...


Even though I've always been against it.....this post has me reconsidering. I wouldn't use your sign, but something really humorous may be in my future. Below is a funny one I saw that the ladies can use.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Here's one for the ladies:
> 
> Even though I've always been against it.....this post has me reconsidering. I wouldn't use your sign, but something really humorous may be in my future. Below is a funny one I saw that the ladies can use.


Remember, there are still many a rider who think a tip is included so using a sign to educate them to the contrary is more effective. Trust me, I have used many different signs, this one by far is the most effective because IMO, it educates rather than begs!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Restaurants do it! Why can't we?
Answer: We CAN and Should IMO.
We need to RE-EDUCATE these **** Pax thanks to Travis*
*World's Greatest ****

Note: Don't b**ch about NOT getting TIPPED if you're not being proactive.










Happiness is getting a $5.oo TIP on a short ride!












Uberfunitis said:


> Fly Tipping is a thing though!
> 
> View attachment 212051


You could drive Amazon Flex...
Packages generally don't Tip?
Sounds like a perfect match for you!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Restaurants do it! Why can't we?
> Answer: We CAN and Should IMO.
> We need to RE-EDUCATE these **** Pax thanks to Travis*
> *World's Greatest ****
> ...


Well said. If drivers will not re-educate the paxs, then who will? Certainly not Uber.
Yes, Uberfunitis, Flex is perfect for you. Honestly, if a driver refused a tip from me, first thought is: "what a weirdo." Then compliment his mentality with a 1* and professionalism flag



Uberfunitis said:


> Fly Tipping is a thing though!
> 
> View attachment 212051


Hey Uberfunitis, will you be posting this in your vehicle? I hope so!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> You could drive Amazon Flex...
> Packages generally don't Tip?
> Sounds like a perfect match for you!


I could do that but packages do not carry on conversations with me, and that is what I enjoy most about ride share... meeting new people.



upyouruber said:


> Hey Uberfunitis, will you be posting this in your vehicle? I hope so!


I don't put up signs one way or the other in my vehicle, I think they look bad and as a passenger I would rate low a driver who displayed a sign.

I do discourage my passengers from tipping though and if they insist with a cash tip I will one star them.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I could do that but packages do not carry on conversations with me, and that is what I enjoy most about ride share... meeting new people.
> 
> I don't put up signs one way or the other in my vehicle, I think they look bad and as a passenger I would rate low a driver who displayed a sign.
> 
> I do discourage my passengers from tipping though and if they insist with a cash tip I will one star them.


Only you, only YOU!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

SMH


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> SMH


Yup. He's just an obtuse troll/thing.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Got the idea from this forum and then Cableguynoe took me to task over the original wording so ended up with this above. It seems to help.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Yup. He's just an obtuse troll/thing.


If you expect me to align my thoughts behind what you want than yes I will remain very obtuse. People in life do things for different reasons, and look at the world in different ways, and that is what makes it great the differences among us.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you expect me to align my thoughts behind what you want than yes I will remain very obtuse. People in life do things for different reasons, and look at the world in different ways, and that is what makes it great the differences among us.


I think it would be a somewhat rude to refuse a Tip.
I've Traveled and Tipped all over the world for 40+ years.
Learned manners from my family.
I've never had anyone refuse a Tip?
Would be awkward.
IMO


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> I think it would be a somewhat rude to refuse a Tip.
> I've Traveled and Tipped all over the world for 40+ years.
> Learned manners from my family.
> I've never had anyone refuse a Tip?
> ...


I won't refuse the tip outright, but I will discourage it telling them that a tip is not necessary etc.... I will one star after the fact though because I would rather not have them in my vehicle again... I should ask uber not to put us together again but I avoid contact with Uber unless 100% required.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you expect me to align my thoughts behind what you want than yes I will remain very obtuse. People in life do things for different reasons, and look at the world in different ways, and that is what makes it great the differences among us.


Now you are putting words in my mouth, no thanks!
Go about your reasoning for driving. Perhaps you should rebate fares to paxs on top of refusing tips? Just a suggestion. Have a great day.



MHR said:


> View attachment 212222
> 
> Got the idea from this forum and then Cableguynoe took me to task over the original wording so ended up with this above. It seems to help.


Great idea. I will also be updating my profile with similar wording. Thank you!



ÜberKraut said:


> I think it would be a somewhat rude to refuse a Tip.
> I've Traveled and Tipped all over the world for 40+ years.
> Learned manners from my family.
> I've never had anyone refuse a Tip?
> ...


Absolutely. I tip where it is expected and if someone ever refused my tip....well talk about making the customer feel unwelcome along with unappreciated. Would lose my business for good along with contacting management/ownership alerting them to the stooge representing them.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Absolutely. I tip where it is expected and if someone ever refused my tip....well talk about making the customer feel unwelcome along with unappreciated. Would lose my business for good along with contacting management/ownership alerting them to the stooge representing them.


I have a high rating, so the people on the Uber platform must not have a problem with my stance on tipping. In fact I would imagine that the majority would have no problem with my stance given that you are attempting to change their behavior to make tipping more common.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

4 x 6" Ready to Print and Laminate


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have a high rating, so the people on the Uber platform must not have a problem with my stance on tipping. In fact I would imagine that the majority would have no problem with my stance given that you are attempting to change their behavior to make tipping more common.


The only thing that needs to change is your perception on what the majority of society is accepting of.....such as tipping where it is due!
Really, I get such a kick from debating with people like you.



ÜberKraut said:


> 4 x 6" Ready to Print and Laminate
> 
> View attachment 212254


LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT!
Please ship one immediately overnight to Uberfunitis, on me of course!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> The only thing that needs to change is your perception on what the majority of society is accepting of.....such as tipping where it is due!
> Really, I get such a kick from debating with people like you.


Really, what percentage of Uber passengers tip.... it is not that high. I did not say anything about society in general only that tipping is not all that common with uber, and I have yet to have anyone get offended that is a passenger of mine at my tipping hesitation.



upyouruber said:


> Please ship one immediately overnight to Uberfunitis, on me of course!


That would be a waste of money as I would never put such a thing in my vehicle, I would stop driving on the Uber platform if they required it.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Really, what percentage of Uber passengers tip.... it is not that high.


Well... today it was 8/10 or 80%
My own signage/texts.
I had one group Wednesday night pushing $5's and $1's at me like I was a stripper.
XL Vehicle...
Cash from 5 of 6 Pax that ride.
Convention Folk.
I give excellent service in my small little tourist town.
I'm going to try upyouruber's sign next week.
Honestly I wouldn't even do this if it wasn't for the Tips.
I love parting people from their money!
It's a challenge for me.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Hmmm, ok.
> Lets' see, only completed 6 trips last night. Received $28.00 cash tips and $1.00 in-app.
> Sure, desperate!


WHAT??!! That's amazing - I think you're on to something!!

I definitely didn't have your luck with my short-lived sign...as I mentioned on our PM, I did receive a few (very small) cash tips from millennials who I'm sure otherwise would not have tipped at all, but I definitely didn't see the results that you're having. I'm really happy and excited for you because that much money added up on a daily basis will be a game changer!

I was looking through my rides from today- 3 people out of 11 tipped (lame), the best was nice: $12 tip on a trip that I made $43 on. So a $55 trip in one fell swoop. But if each of the shitheels who didn't tip - the other 8 folks- just tipped $2 each or even a frigging DOLLAR, I'd have $8 - $16 on top of today's earnings. Weekly we're talking $56 - $112 extra, and monthly, $200-$400 extra, etc etc you get my drift.

>>>>Don't bother reading the following rant if you're already sick of me venting about cheap horrible pax. It's just more of the same. Seriously, skip it. <<<<

It's such a major point of contention with me, mainly because with taxis we ALWAYS tipped and rides were four times as much- so, accordingly, TIPS were 4 times or MORE THAN 4x as much as the mainly shitty tips I get on MAYBE 1 out of every 5-6 Uber rides. In reality I *should be* *****ing about how everyone tips so shittily- meaning, EVERYONE should be tipping (even MORE since the trips are 75% Cheaper than taxis). I mean, how do these idiotic assholes not see how ****ing GD atrociously pathetically hideously stingy and repulsive their behavior is???!!! (I know I've talked about this 5 million times on this forum but it's just so freaking frustrating I'm never going to get tired of saying it or *****ing about it) .

It's so so ****ing obnoxious. It's why I refuse to even get in my car during non-surging hours (with a few exceptions - I'll do a base DF to get back to a surge zone, etc), because if I do a base trip and that scum bag doesn't tip? I'll fantasize about the torture I want to inflict on them until I've worn that fantasy into the ground. I wish I was kidding.

Edited to add: can anyone tell I've taken a li'l adderall today?? The rage just increases when I take that drug.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> WHAT??!! That's amazing - I think you're on to something!!
> 
> I definitely didn't have your luck with my short-lived sign...as I mentioned on our PM, I did receive a few (very small) cash tips from millennials who I'm sure otherwise would not have tipped at all, but I definitely didn't see the results that you're having. I'm really happy and excited for you because that much money added up on a daily basis will be a game changer!
> 
> ...


My sign, I believe, taps into the root od the problem. That being the myth of "tip included" that it seems many a rider buy into. 
PS: tips today
In app: $17
Cash: $8
Honest truth, ever since posting the tip sign my average haul in tips has been about $25-$30.
Before posting my sign my average was in $10 range per shift. 



Uberfunitis said:


> Really, what percentage of Uber passengers tip.... it is not that high. I did not say anything about society in general only that tipping is not all that common with uber, and I have yet to have anyone get offended that is a passenger of mine at my tipping hesitation.
> 
> That would be a waste of money as I would never put such a thing in my vehicle, I would stop driving on the Uber platform if they required it.


Then we better get one to you ASAP!



Uberfunitis said:


> I could do that but packages do not carry on conversations with me, and that is what I enjoy most about ride share... meeting new people.
> 
> I don't put up signs one way or the other in my vehicle, I think they look bad and as a passenger I would rate low a driver who displayed a sign.
> 
> I do discourage my passengers from tipping though and if they insist with a cash tip I will one star them.


LOL!
Yoi really are a cooky character. Honestly, you crack me up. Do what you want, and yes, I do make more than you (fares, surge and your favorite four letter word: TIPS!)



ÜberKraut said:


> Well... today it was 8/10 or 80%
> My own signage/texts.
> I had one group Wednesday night pushing $5's and $1's at me like I was a stripper.
> XL Vehicle...
> ...


Uberkraut, I am sincerely convinced that you, and I, were seperated at birth


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I think the key to this type of sign is to make it sound really nice and polite, even though you are reminding them to tip.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you expect me to align my thoughts behind what you want than yes I will remain very obtuse. People in life do things for different reasons, and look at the world in different ways, and that is what makes it great the differences among us.


Please, do not even ask what, if any expectations I have of you. Just promise you won't change one bit. The humor you provide is unmatched.



uberdriverfornow said:


> I think the key to this type of sign is to make it sound really nice and polite, even though you are reminding them to tip.


Yes and no. Yes, always word your signage with politeness in mind. But remember, the goal of better tip yields in rideshare is achieved through education and awareness. Since its inception and with the passing of time, more and more paxs firmly believe the lie of tip included. Shock them with reality and truth. Empathy is for the driver is established and tips materialize. Folks I am not making this up. If I can share with other drivers what has worked for me, than I will. One driver at a time, perhaps we can reverse the damage of TK and receive what we deserve for providing safe, clean and dependable rides, TIPS, TIPS, and more TIPS!



ÜberKraut said:


> Well... today it was 8/10 or 80%
> My own signage/texts.
> I had one group Wednesday night pushing $5's and $1's at me like I was a stripper.
> XL Vehicle...
> ...


LOL "like a stripper"
Cool. You know they make big time tips! High five to ya' Brother!



Ribak said:


> I have had the topic come up multiple times and it is an easy discussion with a single pax. It becomes a bit challenging when multiple pax are in the car and one insists on it being a "fact" that the "tip is already included." This has happened to me only three times and it is one of the few instances where I am prepared to be confrontational. Those three times did not result in tips.....but I am sure that my correction of misinformation resulted in a low rating. I will take that if it potentially leads to a future tip.


Just tell them to examine their receipt where they will not see any detail as to a tip being part of the fare. I tell the pax that they will see a service and booking fee, neither of which is a tip and in fact is entirely kept by Uber.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I made this one especially for "ron" (and some other waitresses around these parts)...
the non-tipping boyfriend of the FAT WAITRESS who I've taken to work 2x now.​She told me "ron" drives Uber when she's not home after his regular job.
ONE STAR for you "ron" and next trip you get this TEXTED to YOU...
if I even feel like picking up your chubby girlfriend?​Pax should have the requesting phone in vehicle IMO.
Should be a rule.
#ihatewaitresses












upyouruber said:


> LOL "like a stripper"
> Cool. You know they make big time tips! High five to ya' Brother!


Two Fives and Three Ones...
I should have asked the ladies where they wanted to place that bill?
LOL


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> I made this one especially for "ron" (and some other waitresses around these parts)...
> the non-tipping boyfriend of the FAT WAITRESS who I've taken to work 2x now.​She told me "ron" drives Uber when she's not home after his regular job.
> ONE STAR for you "ron" and next trip you get this TEXTED to YOU...
> if I even feel like picking up your chubby girlfriend?​Pax should have the requesting phone in vehicle IMO.
> ...


Same shyte here. Servers and bartenders seem to think they are exempt from tipping but sure as hell expect tips feom their customers. Un'effin believable!!!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Dang.... I got a $5 *CA$H* TIP from a Millennial a few minutes ago.
I've got tipped by Millennials in-app before, but *CA$H* is a first for me!
I didn't know they even carried *CA$H*?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

For Uberfunitis.
I'm working on a similar Rideshare Version.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> For Uberfunitis.
> I'm working on a similar Rideshare Version.
> 
> View attachment 212753


Perfect for the "I do not believe in tipping" type of people. Exactly, if you can't or won't tip, then you have no business in utilizing services in which tipping, IS expected!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Perfect for the "I do not believe in tipping" type of people. Exactly, if you can't or won't tip, then you have no business in utilizing services in which tipping, IS expected!


Why would I feel the need to disclose what I will or will not tip beforehand when tipping is by no means a requirement in any way. If a person feels that they are not compensated they are welcome too take employment at a place that has a more dependable income


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why would I feel the need to disclose what I will or will not tip beforehand when tipping is by no means a requirement in any way. If a person feels that they are not compensated they are welcome too take employment at a place that has a more dependable income


That is not for you to analyze or decide. If you disagree with tipping, then stay home and do not insult others!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> That is not for you to analyze or decide. If you disagree with tipping, then stay home and do not insult others!


Actually that is for me to decide as tipping is still completely optional in the US and by no means mandatory. Each person is free to decide if or when they want to tip this is America where tipping is still voluntary.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Actually that is for me to decide as tipping is still completely optional in the US and by no means mandatory. Each person is free to decide if or when they want to tip this is America where tipping is still voluntary.


I _feel_ your guilt and mental anguish at participating in this senseless and archaic practice.
I sincerely wish to allay your guilt in this regard.
Please forward all your PREVIOUS and FUTURE tips to me at:

paypal.me/cocoatours

You're welcome!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> I _feel_ your guilt and mental anguish at participating in this senseless and archaic practice.
> I sincerely wish to allay your guilt in this regard.
> Please forward all your PREVIOUS and FUTURE tips to me at:
> 
> ...


Thank you but you're concern is not needed as I already donate tips that I receive in app.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Actually that is for me to decide as tipping is still completely optional in the US and by no means mandatory. Each person is free to decide if or when they want to tip this is America where tipping is still voluntary.


Be sure to tell your waitress, BEFORE you get any service.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BenDrivin said:


> Be sure to tell your waitress, BEFORE you get any service.


There is no need for that as tipping is voluntary, there should be no expectation of a tip. If a server has some such expectation than that is on them and not my problem.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is no need for that as tipping is voluntary, there should be no expectation of a tip. If a server has some such expectation than that is on them and not my problem.


Federal minimum wage for servers is $2.13 an hour, based on the assumption they receive tips.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

BenDrivin said:


> Federal minimum wage for servers is $2.13 an hour, based on the assumption they receive tips.


Yeah... I've tried to explain that before and it's also in the image posted above.
Some folks should move to Denmark if they don't like our current system.
NOT participating IN the USA Tipping System is no way to PROTEST said Tipping System.
I've said it before and I'll say it again:

_"A gentleman knows when and how to tip those who serve him. *The unmannered and uncouth do not.* 
Tipping an individual, while not mandatory, should always be done. The only occasion you should not leave
a tip is if the service was completely horrendous and the person providing the service made no attempt to 
remedy the situation. When tipping, you should do so discreetly. Showing off how much you tip does not 
impress people, but only shows you are a shallow cad."_


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BenDrivin said:


> Federal minimum wage for servers is $2.13 an hour, based on the assumption they receive tips.


Servers are required to make at least the federal minimum wage of $7.25 when tips and direct compensation are combined. If the server does not make enough to reach that point with the two combined than the employer is required by law to make up the difference.

That is a convenient piece of misinformation that gets populated to garner more tips but is not the reality under federal law.

https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs15.htm


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

BenDrivin said:


> Be sure to tell your waitress, BEFORE you get any service.


Absolutely! You have the nerve not to tip, then you should have no issue with announcing that to your server BEFORE ordering!
Perfectly worded, BenDrivin. Thank You!



Uberfunitis said:


> Servers are required to make at least the federal minimum wage of $7.25 when tips and direct compensation are combined. If the server does not make enough to reach that point with the two combined than the employer is required by law to make up the difference.
> 
> That is a convenient piece of misinformation that gets populated to garner more tips but is not the reality under federal law.
> 
> https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs15.htm


The real question here is: Why are you so friggin' cheap? Really, would it kill you to tip a couple of bucks when appropriate?
Must be a blast to out for dinner with you taggin' along, sheesh!!!



Uberfunitis said:


> Actually that is for me to decide as tipping is still completely optional in the US and by no means mandatory. Each person is free to decide if or when they want to tip this is America where tipping is still voluntary.


OK, so do you constantly stiff the delivery guy? If so, do you think that is a wise decision?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm determined to find a way to make these Millennial Paxholes TIP!*
Beat my high score - You ride for free.
Fail to do so - You owe me a TIP!
Could work.... Might even try it?










* I actually have this on board for Driver Entertainment Purposes between Rides


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> The real question here is: Why are you so friggin' cheap? Really, would it kill you to tip a couple of bucks when appropriate?
> Must be a blast to out for dinner with you taggin' along, sheesh!!!
> 
> OK, so do you constantly stiff the delivery guy? If so, do you think that is a wise decision?


I do not consider myself cheap, I am more than willing to pay premium prices for a premium product, assuming that I am the one that has requested the premium product. Tipping is voluntary and adds nothing to the value of the service that I have already had. I will tip, but only if I plan to return to a restaurant and the tip is not for the service that they have already given but to help prevent them from doing stuff to my food on future visits. Uber drivers do not really have that leverage over passengers as it is truly a rarity to have the same passenger on a regular bases or at least in my experience driving that is the case.

To answer your question about being fun to eat with I have no idea, I would not go out to eat with people who are looking over my shoulder and trying to see what I write on the receipt. I prefer to hang around people who know how to mind their own business.

As to tipping delivery, I see no value in doing such tipping as the drivers are not passing on any of the tips to the people making the food. A server sees an Eats order and knows that they will not be getting a tip on that order so they go ahead and add extra sauces and proteins to the food before it is ever picked up, the driver adding some is of no consequence at that point as it is already there.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do not consider myself cheap, I am more than willing to pay premium prices for a premium product, assuming that I am the one that has requested the premium product. Tipping is voluntary and adds nothing to the value of the service that I have already had. I will tip, but only if I plan to return to a restaurant and the tip is not for the service that they have already given but to help prevent them from doing stuff to my food on future visits. Uber drivers do not really have that leverage over passengers as it is truly a rarity to have the same passenger on a regular bases or at least in my experience driving that is the case.
> 
> To answer your question about being fun to eat with I have no idea, I would not go out to eat with people who are looking over my shoulder and trying to see what I write on the receipt. I prefer to hang around people who know how to mind their own business.
> 
> As to tipping delivery, I see no value in doing such tipping as the drivers are not passing on any of the tips to the people making the food. A server sees an Eats order and knows that they will not be getting a tip on that order so they go ahead and add extra sauces and proteins to the food before it is ever picked up, the driver adding some is of no consequence at that point as it is already there.


Again, more skewed logic from you to deflect from the real issue. Nice work but still, unconvincing and all the more sad!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Again, more skewed logic from you to deflect from the real issue. Nice work but still, unconvincing and all the more sad!


Me and you just disagree on what exactly the real issue is!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Me and you just disagree on what exactly the real issue is!


True, the difference is, I'm right!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> True, the difference is, I'm right!


Subjectively, I am sure that you believe that you are correct.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Subjectively, I am sure that you believe that you are correct.


Me and every other member, that is!



Uberfunitis said:


> I do not consider myself cheap, I am more than willing to pay premium prices for a premium product, assuming that I am the one that has requested the premium product. Tipping is voluntary and adds nothing to the value of the service that I have already had. I will tip, but only if I plan to return to a restaurant and the tip is not for the service that they have already given but to help prevent them from doing stuff to my food on future visits. Uber drivers do not really have that leverage over passengers as it is truly a rarity to have the same passenger on a regular bases or at least in my experience driving that is the case.
> 
> To answer your question about being fun to eat with I have no idea, I would not go out to eat with people who are looking over my shoulder and trying to see what I write on the receipt. I prefer to hang around people who know how to mind their own business.
> 
> As to tipping delivery, I see no value in doing such tipping as the drivers are not passing on any of the tips to the people making the food. A server sees an Eats order and knows that they will not be getting a tip on that order so they go ahead and add extra sauces and proteins to the food before it is ever picked up, the driver adding some is of no consequence at that point as it is already there.


So I guess you're not going to announce the non-tipping policy to future servers prior to ordering, right? Figured that! Better to be deceitful and spineless.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> So I guess you're not going to announce the non-tipping policy to future servers prior to ordering, right? Figured that! Better to be deceitful and spineless.


Never said I would announce my tipping policy as tipping is voluntary and not required to begin with. You know I don't usually announce to the server that I am about to take a drink of water before each drink either.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I doubt we'll ever understand this type of logic (or lack thereof) upyouruber?
Who dislikes CA$H?


----------



## fermatamew (Mar 9, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I won't refuse the tip outright, but I will discourage it telling them that a tip is not necessary etc.... I will one star after the fact though because I would rather not have them in my vehicle again... I should ask uber not to put us together again but I avoid contact with Uber unless 100% required.


I think is is horrible! Someone is trying to be nice and you 1-star them?? I would be furious if I were the passenger. This giver Uber and its drivers a bad rep, just when Uber is starting to rebuild its damaged brand.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

fermatamew said:


> I think is is horrible! Someone is trying to be nice and you 1-star them?? I would be furious if I were the passenger. This giver Uber and its drivers a bad rep, just when Uber is starting to rebuild its damaged brand.


People are one staring for no tip, I see no difference in one staring someone for tipping especially when you ask them not to.


----------



## fermatamew (Mar 9, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> People are one staring for no tip, I see no difference in one staring someone for tipping especially when you ask them not to.


I don't see how people can 1-star for no tip, when you have to complete the star rating to end the trip, and most pax don't complete or close their screens as quickly as the driver has to end the trip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

fermatamew said:


> I don't see how people can 1-star for no tip, when you have to complete the star rating to end the trip, and most pax don't complete or close their screens as quickly as the driver has to end the trip.


They are doing it if they don't get cash in hand or if there is a promise of a tip because that tip hardly shows up... Either way I think it is very rude to tip me even when I have asked not to be tipped, and that is why I will continue one staring those who tip. Lyft makes it easier because you can rate later after they have had a chance to tip in app.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> People are one staring for no tip, I see no difference in one staring someone for tipping especially when you ask them not to.


Oh really, so you state before the trip starts not to tip? Yeah right? Yup, as stated before, obtuse and just strange!



Uberfunitis said:


> They are doing it if they don't get cash in hand or if there is a promise of a tip because that tip hardly shows up... Either way I think it is very rude to tip me even when I have asked not to be tipped, and that is why I will continue one staring those who tip. Lyft makes it easier because you can rate later after they have had a chance to tip in app.


I'm sure those who you have insulted with your anti-social attitude, are thankful for your favor of ensuring they NEVER are matched with you again. To think, just because you got beat up in school all the time!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Oh really, so you state before the trip starts not to tip? Yeah right? Yup, as stated before, obtuse and just strange!
> 
> I'm sure those who you have insulted with your anti-social attitude, are thankful for your favor of ensuring they NEVER are matched with you again. To think, just because you got beat up in school all the time!


I have a rating in the high 4.9x. Passengers do not seem to take offense to my policy!


----------



## ragenegg (Mar 12, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> After some careful thought, decided to post the following sign in my car:
> 
> "Contrary to popular belief, tips are not included in the fare. Thank You."
> 
> ...


I have a sign and I think it works. If I didn't earn tips I wouldn't drive. Some people need a visual referenc and others just need to be told. Either way it let's them know tips are appreciated.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

What kind of logic is this?

Rider: Here, take some more of my money.
Driver: Nah, I'm good.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have a rating in the high 4.9x. Passengers do not seem to take offense to my policy!


Big deal! How about sharing something that really matters?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Big deal! How about sharing something that really matters?


Cow Sign/Guest Check texted to select Pax I don't think will Tip.
Signage in vehicle.
This gig is pretty much unprofitable without TIPS, Surge and a SMART Strategy.
I'm still a 4.9x also.
Your point?

I used to be an Ant.
It took me a few weeks and info on this site to figure out how to make money at this gig...
Especially in an XL vehicle.
I'm amazed at how much info I can glean from a simple ping...
My acceptance rate hovers in the 20's

_*WORK HARDER, WORK SMARTER
*_
This Gig is about maximizing your positive cash flow like any other business venture.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Cow Sign/Guest Check texted to select Pax I don't think will Tip.
> Signage in vehicle.
> This gig is pretty much unprofitable without TIPS, Surge and a SMART Strategy.
> I'm still a 4.9x also.
> ...


So very true. Know your market and drive accordingly. Knowledge is power in this gig.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

A 4.92 from the Hershey Lodge and Convention Center...
on Scheduled Ride is GOING to the Airport or Train Station...
That PAX WILL Tip (usually $5) EVERY TIME.
(First Image above)
I wonder if Uberfunitis would let that Ping time out or "X" it?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> I wonder if Uberfunitis would let that Ping time out or "X" it?


I would take the ping but if they insisted on tipping even after me telling them not to, than they get a one star and I move to the next ping. With uber unfortunately I have no way to rate appropriately for in app tips, so I have no choice but to take it and donate the tip. That is not true with cash tips or with Lyft


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would take the ping but if they insisted on tipping even after me telling them not to, than they get a one star and I move to the next ping.


As the little old ladies say in the South...
"Bless your Heart"*

_*This can have a variety of meaning given the situation_


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would take the ping but if they insisted on tipping even after me telling them not to, than they get a one star and I move to the next ping. With uber unfortunately I have no way to rate appropriately for in app tips, so I have no choice but to take it and donate the tip. That is not true with cash tips or with Lyft


You're either lying or not telling truth!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> You're either lying or not telling truth!


Or being completely honest and you simply do not share my same disdain for tips.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Or being completely honest and you simply do not share my same disdain for tips.


Only tips? More like a disdain for people and society. Your choice though!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Only tips? More like a disdain for people and society. Your choice though!


Nope I actually like people and society in fact I do a lot of volunteer work to help both the individual and society. My only issue is with tips.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Nope I actually like people and society in fact I do a lot of volunteer work to help both the individual and society. My only issue is with tips.


Then you have a major issue that needs to be dealt with.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Then you have a major issue that needs to be dealt with.


I am dealing with the issue, I am being the change I want to see in the world. The end of tipping starts with me and people like me.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Then you have a major issue that needs to be dealt with.


Oh btw, I too donate my time, and cash, to dog and cat rescue, and still have the ability to tip where appropriate. Guess I'm special, right?



Uberfunitis said:


> I am dealing with the issue, I am being the change I want to see in the world. The end of tipping starts with me and people like me.


"People like me"
Umm ok, you just go on repeating that to yourself.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Oh btw, I too donate my time, and cash, to dog and cat rescue, and still have the ability to tip where appropriate. Guess I'm special, right?


No you are not special, we just disagree on when tips are appropriate.



upyouruber said:


> "People like me"
> Umm ok, you just go on repeating that to yourself.


There are many voices like mine, you just don't see them often on this forum, they are more common on forums dedicated to finding deals and saving money.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Cow Sign/Guest Check texted to select Pax I don't think will Tip.
> Signage in vehicle.
> This gig is pretty much unprofitable without TIPS, Surge and a SMART Strategy.
> I'm still a 4.9x also.
> ...


Unless you are Uberfunitis, that is!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Unless you are Uberfunitis, that is!


I just finished up my weekly analytics.
23.7% of Gross Income was TIPS.
I'm usually between 20-25%
Last week was a bit odd with TWO 45+ return fees successfully negotiated.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> I just finished up my weekly analytics.
> 23.7% of Gross Income was TIPS.
> I'm usually between 20-25%
> Last week was a bit odd with TWO 45+ return fees successfully negotiated.


Awesome. How much were the return fees? Does a rider ever get offended when asked or rate you low because of it?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

A slight variation on the same theme with a Graphic and Text.
Have it ready to Text to the Pax at the end of the ride.










I keep a variety of Graphic Images on file to educate my Pax...


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am dealing with the issue, I am being the change I want to see in the world. The end of tipping starts with me and people like me.


What a jerk. Stay home and eat tv dinners if you don't want to tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

comitatus1 said:


> What a jerk. Stay home and eat tv dinners if you don't want to tip.


No thank you. I am happy eating out and not providing voluntary compensation


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> What a jerk. Stay home and eat tv dinners if you don't want to tip.


Let's not resort to name calling here.
While Uberfunitis is a rather unique individual, is clearly wrong on the whole tip issue AND... 
Has earned the disdain of 99.99% this forum and the service industry at large,
There's NO REASON to call him a "jerk".
He is entitled to his position...
WRONG as it may be.
Penny Pincher or Cheapskate may be more accurate descriptors associated with his type?
Let's all be civil!
Uberfunitis has behaved as such..
Hence, we owe him this much IMO.

Now, back to the topic at hand - MORE TIPS FOR THE REST OF US:


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

comitatus1 said:


> What a jerk. Stay home and eat tv dinners if you don't want to tip.


You took the words right outta' my mouth!


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

There are two kinds of people in the world: those that have empathy and compassion for other people and those who don't. People who don't tip fall into the second category. Waiters and Waitresses work in an environment where they are forced to accept a substandard wage and therefore depend on being rewarded, in the form of tips, for their hard work. It is only right and fair, in my mind, to properly compensate them for their efforts when they deserve it. I am always more than happy to do so, knowing there are plenty of tightwads out there who expect something for nothing.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

comitatus1 said:


> There are two kinds of people in the world: those that have empathy and compassion for other people and those who don't. People who don't tip fall into the second category. Waiters and Waitresses work in an environment where they are forced to accept a substandard wage and therefore depend on being rewarded, in the form of tips, for their hard work. It is only right and fair, in my mind, to properly compensate them for their efforts when they deserve it. I am always more than happy to do so, knowing there are plenty of tightwads out there who expect something for nothing.


Waiters and waitresses are guaranteed to make the exact same minimum wage as the poor guy or gal at the clothing store who is helping you with your clothing. I see nothing that they do that warrants more pay than anyone else in the retail gig and retail is service but without the chance of getting a tip. As to expecting something for nothing that is just completely untrue I expect to pay a price for a given product whatever the asking price was I will pay it if I feel it was worth the price, I however will not pay extra money for nothing.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Waiters and waitresses are guaranteed to make the exact same minimum wage as the poor guy or gal at the clothing store who is helping you with your clothing. I see nothing that they do that warrants more pay than anyone else in the retail gig and retail is service but without the chance of getting a tip. As to expecting something for nothing that is just completely untrue I expect to pay a price for a given product whatever the asking price was I will pay it if I feel it was worth the price, I however will not pay extra money for nothing.


Some people can rationalize anything.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

comitatus1 said:


> Some people can rationalize anything.


Have been a server, it is no rationalization it is the truth.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Have been a server, it is no rationalization it is the truth.


Just liks you were also a Marine LOL! 



Uberfunitis said:


> Waiters and waitresses are guaranteed to make the exact same minimum wage as the poor guy or gal at the clothing store who is helping you with your clothing. I see nothing that they do that warrants more pay than anyone else in the retail gig and retail is service but without the chance of getting a tip. As to expecting something for nothing that is just completely untrue I expect to pay a price for a given product whatever the asking price was I will pay it if I feel it was worth the price, I however will not pay extra money for nothing.


Can't or wont spare a buck or two? Then stay home!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Just liks you were also a Marine LOL!


Show me where I have indicated such. To quote you you are lying or not telling the truth!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Show me where I have indicated such. To quote you you are lying or not telling the truth!


Just like you are not under any requirement to tip, same goes for me as to not having to substantiate anything to you!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

So I get a Ping from Uber and one from Lyft today at the same time.
XL and Plus.
I accepted both.
Spur of the moment idea occurs to me.
Make the PAX compete for MY SERVICES.
$5 Cash Tip + $5 App Tip = + $10
Poor Ryan on Lyft got cancelled in favor of the EAGER TIPPERS!
It was a fun group!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> So I get a Ping from Uber and one from Lyft today at the same time.
> XL and Plus.
> I accepted both.
> Spur of the moment idea occurs to me.
> ...


Genius! Great thinking on the fly.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> So I get a Ping from Uber and one from Lyft today at the same time.
> XL and Plus.
> I accepted both.
> Spur of the moment idea occurs to me.
> ...


There are other drivers out there. I actually like this approach, you are upfront with what you expect I know as a passenger I would cancel on you but also report you, I doubt Lyft / Uber would do anything but it would make me feel better.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> There are other drivers out there. I actually like this approach, you are upfront with what you expect I know as a passenger I would cancel on you but also report you, I doubt Lyft / Uber would do anything but it would make me feel better.


Just like you feel better by telling yourself: "people like me"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> After some careful thought, decided to post the following sign in my car:
> 
> "Contrary to popular belief, tips are not included in the fare. Thank You."
> 
> ...


Late to this thread. Pics?



ÜberKraut said:


> For Uberfunitis.
> I'm working on a similar Rideshare Version.
> 
> View attachment 212753


You just moved from my favorite top 10 to top 5.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> After some careful thought, decided to post the following sign in my car:
> 
> "Contrary to popular belief, tips are not included in the fare. Thank You."
> 
> ...


" TIPPING: not a city in China "!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Late to this thread. Pics?
> 
> You just moved from my favorite top 10 to top 5.


No pics here. Uberkraut though printed up a really nice one which he posted and thank you for the increase in ranking!


----------

